# Kompressorkühlungen by Moc



## moc (11. April 2008)

*Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Hallo!

Ich stell mich mal vor:
Also ich komm aus Niedersachsen, genauer Kirchbrak, einem kleinen Dorf bei Hameln. Bin 17 Jahre alt, schon lange am benchen und immer interessiert. 
Neben der Schule bau ich ziemlich aktiv alles was mit Kältetechnik zu tun hat dh. von Singlestages über Chiller, Kaskaden sogar zwei Kühlräume habe ich gebaut. Einige kennen mich vielleicht, ich bin vertreten auf der AwardFabrik, HLUXX (aber nur im Alternativen Kühlmethoden Bereich  ), bissl im XS.org und natürlich www.extremecooling.net .

Ich zeig euch mal ein paar Fotos von Anlagen die ich gemoddet bzw. gebaut habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier beim booten (HW: E4300 1,5V 3850Mhz) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prime:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mach war defekt, ich hab sie repariert und sie ein stark verändert dh. anderes Kältemittel (R402A), größeren Verflüssiger, längere Saugleitung... und bessere Temps  .

Hier noch eine Mach II GT die 255W @ -30°C macht und eine Kokü, die ich für einen Freund gecheckt hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bau auch Chiller, habe im moment ein riesen Teil im Bau, da gibts demnächst mal ein paar Fotos von. 

Wer Interesse an solch einer Anlage hat, kann mir ja mal eine PN schreiben. 

Wie gefällt euch meine Arbeit? 

Gruß!


----------



## exa (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

chiller sind ja wasserkühler die die radiatoren ersetzen, allerdings dachte ich bisher das das nur so bis +4 grad möglich ist, gibts auch chiller die unter null gehen?? und was macht man da ins wasser, einfach frostschutz fürs auto???


----------



## moc (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Klar! Kann dir einen Chiller bauen der -80°C schafft  (Ethanol als Kühlmedium) . 
Aber mal ernsthaft, wenn du einen Chiller 24/7 einsetzen willst, wäre es kein Problem, einen Chiller zu bauen der -25°C bringt. Tiefer würde ich nicht gehen, der Frostschutz wird dann langsam ziemlich zäh.


----------



## exa (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

und is so ein ding 24/tauglich??

so was hier is ja noch relativ leise, wie siehts da mit so nem chiller aus???
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Ultra-1500--HC500-790Watt-K-lteleistung-.html


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Sehr schöne Arbeit  Bin echt beeindruckt  Und das mit 17 Jahren *Hut zieh*


----------



## unibug (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Krasse Sache! So einen Kühler würde ich auch gerne neben meinem PC sehn  Wie viel kostet so ein Teil ungefähr?? Ich verfolge zwar die ganzen KoKü-Threads hier aber hab irgendwie nochnie einen Preis gesehen *verwirrt*...

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## KvD (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

ab 350 aufwärts wird immer gesagt...


----------



## moc (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*



exa schrieb:


> und is so ein ding 24/tauglich??
> 
> so was hier is ja noch relativ leise, wie siehts da mit so nem chiller aus???
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Ultra-1500--HC500-790Watt-K-lteleistung-.html


Die Chiller kenn ich nicht, habe aber schon Bilder davon gesehen. Da ein Rollkolbenverdichter und 230V Lüfter eingebaut ist, wirds laut werden.



unibug schrieb:


> Krasse Sache! So einen Kühler würde ich auch gerne neben meinem PC sehn  Wie viel kostet so ein Teil ungefähr?? Ich verfolge zwar die ganzen KoKü-Threads hier aber hab irgendwie nochnie einen Preis gesehen *verwirrt*...
> 
> MfG,
> Unibug


350... eher nichts. Wenn dann gebraucht, ohne Case und sowas.

Ich sag mal:
Plus minus 500, je nach Ausstattung. Wenn du konkretes Interesse hast, schreib mir doch eine PN, dann könnte ich dich beraten, wieviel was kostet und was für dich sinnvoll/sinnlos wäre.


----------



## unibug (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Ok also soviel wie ne sehr gute WaKü oder über 400 dann teurer... Wenn man bedenkt das eine Wasserkühlung für 400 die Chipsätze, Spannungswandler, CPU, RAM, 2 GPUs und 2 Festplatten kühlt kann man sagen das es teuer ist da ne KoKü ja nur der CPU kühlt  Aber die Kühlleistungen sind natürlich nicht zu vergleichen... Könnte man theoretisch eine KoKü bauen die zum CPU auch noch das Motherboard und Grafikkarten kühlt?? Also klar das die Komponenten dann nicht mehr stark unter 0 gekühlt werden...

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## moc (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Theoretisch ja, aber nicht sinnvoll. Da sind trotzdem noch -20°C mindestens (je nach verwendeten Komponenten halt) und Grafikkarten kann man so schlecht isolieren und sowas wie Chipsatz zu kühlen bringt garnichts. 

Eine Kokü ist so gesehen keine Alternative zur Kokü. Aber wer wirklich Leistung haben will, sollte die Wasserkühlung überspringen und gleich eine Kokü kaufen. Bringt mehr!


----------



## unibug (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Hast Recht! Die Chipsätze zu kühlen bringt nicht mehr Leistung... Schade das Grakas ein Problem sind! Das hätte mich echt mal interessiert... Ein "Mulit-KoKü" 

Irgendwie find ich den Gedanke zwar etwas übertrieben 500 für eine "CPU-Kühler" auszugeben aber ich empfinde ein starken Drang 

Was sind das eigentlich für Kompressoren? Normal Teile die auch in Kühlschränken oder Tiefkühltruhen drin sind?

MfG,
Unibug


----------



## Dr.House (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Wie sieht denn ein Durchlaufkühler aus?  Die einfachste Methode die Grakas gut zu kühlen ist über den Wasserkreislauf mit nem Chiller.

Wie sind die Preise bei den Durchlaufkühlern ? So ca. 350 Watt Kühlleistung ?


----------



## moc (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*



unibug schrieb:


> Hast Recht! Die Chipsätze zu kühlen bringt nicht mehr Leistung... Schade das Grakas ein Problem sind! Das hätte mich echt mal interessiert... Ein "Mulit-KoKü"
> 
> Irgendwie find ich den Gedanke zwar etwas übertrieben 500 für eine "CPU-Kühler" auszugeben aber ich empfinde ein starken Drang
> 
> ...


Also es geht schon mit den Grafikkarten, aber dann ist das natürlich ein wenig Arbeit. Nicht vergleichbar mit dem bissl Isolieren vom Sockelbereich bei der CPU  . Wenn du so eine mehr oder weniger einzigartige Anlage möchtest, könnten dir da mal was planen. 



Dr.House schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn ein Durchlaufkühler aus?  Die einfachste Methode die Grakas gut zu kühlen ist über den Wasserkreislauf mit nem Chiller.
> 
> Wie sind die Preise bei den Durchlaufkühlern ? So ca. 350 Watt Kühlleistung ?


Bitte sowas nur per PN  .


----------



## u22 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Hi


Die oberste Kokü im ersten Post, läuft echt gut. Hat Moc für mich und nen Kumpel repariert und gemoddet. War erst für nen Q6600 gedacht. Aber selbst meinen QX9650 hält die Kokü gut im zaum. Bin begeistert davon.


----------



## moc (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Danke U22! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die letzte Kokü die ich gebaut habe.
Haben manche vllt. in diversen Marktplätzen gesehen  .


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Schick! Und die bauste alle alleine?
Respekt! Ich könnt sowas nicht, ich schneid mir ja schon dei Finger beim CD-Laufwerk einbauen


----------



## moc (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Klaro bau ich die alleine  .


----------



## Element009 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

solche arbeiten mit 17oha *hut zieh*
ich bin 15 werd im september 16 aber von sowas null ahnung 
pc zambaun und ocn mehr ned xD


----------



## Mojo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

wow net schlecht!!!
hast du des dir selber beigebracht oder von jemand gelernt?
wie lang brauchste für sowas?


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Hey du

Ich habe den Thread von dir gesehen und hab da mal eine Frage.

Ich hab aus einer Kantine von so nem rießen Kühlschrank den Kompressor.. Hast du eine Ahnung was ich mit dem anfangen kann? 

Ich schick dir bei Gelegenheit mal die Daten durch.


RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Hier sind paar Bilder drin damit du schon mal den 1. Eindruck bekommst.


----------



## monster23 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Nicht schlecht, son chiller Teil wär schon net schlecht, nur wo hinstellen , bei mir hat ja schon der PC so net wirklich viel Platz da is so ne Kühlung schon ziemlich beschissen unterzubringen


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

wat ist das genau so ein chiller??? habe nur eine Wasserkülung wo ich den RADI in Gefrischrang habe und da dursch eine wasser TEMP von 1°C habe


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Im Prinzip ist das auch ein Chiller. Bei einem Chiller kühlt immer ein Kompressor oder ein anderes Kühlelement das Wasser soweit ich weiß. Bei "richtigen" Chillern nimmt man halt nicht den Umweg über die Luft, so wie du bei deinem Gefrierfach, sondern das Wasser wird direkt an dem Verdampfer vorbeigeführt (oder wie das Kühlteils eines Kompressors auch immer heiß^^)

MfG Julian


----------



## Black_Beetle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Hier mal die Daten

VEB dkk Scharfenstein

TGL 38914 

MH 1,25 N 15-2

220V ~ 50 Hz N R12

Püs 1 MPa / 10 bar

Püd 1,8 MPa / 18 bar

Kannst damit was anfangen @ MOc?


----------



## moc (15. September 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

JO, R12 Verdichter. Kann mabn nix mit anfangen außer verschrotten.


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Wieso nicht? Anderes Öl rein und anderes Kühlmittel?


----------



## Kovsk (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Nein alleine schon weil da R12 drin ist. Das ist FCKW  Also am besten Fachgerecht entsorgen lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Anderes Öl rein und anderes Kühlmittel?


Das frisst Dichtungen und ähnliches, dafür ist der Kompressor nicht ausgelegt.
Es gibt zwar ein Ersatzmittel (R413a oder so), das sich mit dem benötigten Mineralöl verträgt, aber da ist nicht gesagt, das das auch funktioniert, zumal der Kompressor ja nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ist.
Dieses Problem gibts nämlich mit alten Auto Klimaanlagen, das ist da ein großes Problem!
In meinem Toyota ist auch noch R12 drin, mal schauen, ob ichs schaff bis nächsten Sommer auf was anderes umzurüsten...


----------



## kabinenbrunser (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*



moc schrieb:


> JO, R12 Verdichter. Kann mabn nix mit anfangen außer verschrotten.


 

so recht glauben kann ich des noch nich was du schon alles gebaut haben willst/hast 
ist dein vater Kälteanlagenbauer? Wie willst du mit 17 schon an die gerätschaften kommen um solche anlagen selber bauen zu können?
ich bin gelernter Kältetechniker und ich bau jetz grad meine erste KoKü... aber erst mit 25
find ich schon ziemlich krass


----------



## Biosman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlungen by Moc*

Jo würde ich auch gerne mal wissen^^ für solch ein gerät was man auf den fotos sieht brauch man schon Gutes Werkzeug und Geräte Sowie einen Lehrer bzw erfahrung! Ich meine mit 17 war ich auch schon total der Technik Freak und konnte mit Werkzeug gut umgehen. "Hab zu der zeit Gute self made Waküs gebaut" Aber sowas was du da zeigst hätte ich nicht hin bekommen^^ Selbst mit "Papa´s Werkstatt" hätte ich sowas nie durch self made machen können!


----------

